# Injured East Bay Pigeon



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I live near the San Fransisco east bay (just a couple of blocks from it). My partner found a pigeon yesterday on the trail that went behind a housing development. According to him, the pigeon was laying down and he walked towards it and it didn't move away. When he got to close, it was trying to flap to get away, couldn't walk. He scooped it up and brought it home. 

It was in pretty bad shape when I saw him. Very lethargic labored breathing and not able to eat or drink on his own. He had some puncture wounds on both of this thighs and his left wing seems to be broken (as well as his pelvis or left leg). He wasn't bleeding, but there were wounds, I gave him an injection of tylosin (it's all I had for the puncture wounds) and started to re-hyrdrate him with a 1cc oral syringe with some Gatoraid diluted in water. Every 2 hours I would offer him as much as he wanted to drink (usually that was 2cc at a time). I put him in a home-made wire enclosure that I have (it's a single story small cage for rats, perfect size for an infirmary cage for this pigeon) with some soft Carefresh Bedding. 

Pigeon was drinking from the syringe but not eating, but I shrugged that off as him being dehydrated.

Then I started researching (I'm very knowledgeable about parrots but not so much about pigeons). And after a few hours on this message board I learned that he shouldn't eat until he's hydrated and warm anyway (room temp is 82 degrees Fahrenheit). After many intervals of drinking water out of a syringe, I thought about trying bird seed mix. I offered him some and he began to eat. A couple hours later he drank 9 cc's of water for me!

Today my partner and myself battled traffic to get him some proper pigeon mix (it's 17% protein and has various dried peas in it), grit and oyster shells. I've also been giving him tetracycline titrated in water for to ward off infection of the puncture wounds. I read that birds need to have oyster shells if they're on tetracycline.

Today the pigeon looks more alert and doesn't breathe heavy.

He tries to walk about 3 times a day. He can get his right foot under him but his left food is not working, and his left wing (broken) doesn't move like his right one does. The cage is small though, so he can't move very far. He also has either an abscess or a canker where his right nostril and cere are, but I assumed this was the least of his worries at the moment. 

I'm thinking this will all take a few months to heal. He may have a limp too (but I think a pet pigeon would be pretty cool).

Here's a link to the picture my partner took as I was setting up the infirmary cage:

http://yfrog.com/mierfwj


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi treebeard,


Good going!


Can you post some good, close up images of his Nares/Nostril area?


Also, ditto, of fresh poops/urates?


I do not know how well Tylosin will address systemic infection from predation wounds.


Possibly others here will.


For now, if you have the means, flush out any punctures with a cool Saline ( which as you likely know, is easy to kame by Boiling some Water, adding and dissolving Salt, and letting it cool...) to which you can also add some of the Tylosin or other Antibiotic, for that matter...but flush them out well, if you can, then maybe repeat each day.


Have you set and bandaged broken Wings before?



Some general images of him, himself, too, if you can.



Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If you can have a friend hold his Legs back against his Tail, Wings folded 'in' of course, if one Leg is suspected of being broken, just let that Leg stick out however it wants to for this...hold him vertically, under a good bright Light...open his Beak and look carefully to his Mouth, roof-of-his-Mouth, and Throat area, and see if anything looks amiss, or other than Healthy 'pink'.


Broken Legs will tend to have both an unusual sideways sloppyness, and, a swollen area of the break itself.

See also if you can examine for these, carefully feeling the Leg between finger tip pads, as well as visually, and see if you can locate a break.

Their Thigh is under their Skin, and is more difficult to palpate.


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> If you can have a friend hold his Legs back against his Tail, Wings folded 'in' of course, if one Leg is suspected of being broken, just let that Leg stick out however it wants to for this...hold him vertically, under a good bright Light...open his Beak and look carefully to his Mouth, roof-of-his-Mouth, and Throat area, and see if anything looks amiss, or other than Healthy 'pink'.
> 
> 
> Broken Legs will tend to have both an unusual sideways sloppyness, and, a swollen area of the break itself.
> ...


Thanks for the tips Phil. According to your post in the poop thread, his poop indicates he was hungry. His poops have a high amount of uric acid and a very low amount of green urea. The urea is exactly as you described it, like oil paint, it's a little darker (ok, this is a gross comparison, but if you eat a pint of blueberries, human poop turns the same shade) and there are dabs of it, when I touched it with a paper towel, it was a lovely hue of green. 

I'll be getting some in depth pics of the poop, wounds, leg in question (which just drags behind him), wing, and the grown/inflammation on the nare tonight.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...lets hope his Crop is able to pass Seeds, if he has been eating Seeds since being with you.


Probably it will, but, Canker and Candida are both common ( and potentially Crop/Proventriculus obturating ) in downer-grounded Birds.


Sick/grounded Birds are also usual candidates for predation, with predation wounds being added to their existing woes...so...


You have to wonder about pre-existing illness, in addition to the predation injuries/wounds.


How long since he first was eating Seeds in your care?


And, has he eaten much?


Plenty of fluid intake of course...would be good...


Waiting tor pictures...


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are some pictures, sorry the lightening isn't very well in my room for a camera. I posted direct links to the images so you can see the full details. To answer your previous questions, the pigeon has been in my care since 4:00 pm (PST) Thursday, Sept. 30th. He started eating seeds around 1 am. Volume wise he's eaten 3 oz of seed since that time (22.5 hours ago from this post). I offer him water via oral syringe every 2-4 hours, and he has a dish of water in the cage too. He drank 9 cc's at the most and averages 2-4 cc per drink.

An aerial shot, you can see how he postures the wings (and the growth on his nare and beak):

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1204/img6456m.jpg


The smaller wound on his right side, under the wing:

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/6148/img6452s.jpg


The larger wound on his right side: 

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/2789/img6453y.jpg


The wound on his left side (you can see the puncture mark, looks like a tooth from a cat or a dog):

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1493/img6455z.jpg


Wound on left wing: 

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/796/img6457o.jpg


Fresh poop (not as green any more, but it's pretty dark):

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1624/img6458a.jpg


His legs and feet (it's almost impossible to see, but the toes on the right side are swollen at the joints. The right leg he can put under neath of him, but the left leg sort of drags behind:

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/1083/img6459c.jpg


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

And...the Beak/Nares? ( Close up image? ) 


Have you examined the Leg all the way 'up' to see if there is a break?


Do you have any other antibiotics?


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of the nare/beak up close (it's dark, I didn't want to flash him directly in the eyes):

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9572/img6451s.jpg


I felt the legs up to where they intersect with the body, and didn't feel anything broken. I'll try to feel his thighs tomorrow when I change his bedding and take him out. Other antibiotics I have on hand are:

Clavamox

Cephalexin

Cholorampenical 

Furazolidone (topical wound powder) 

Polysporin type antibiotics (Animax) 

I also have cholorhexidine wound flushing solution.

I flushed out the wounds with regular saline after the pictures were taken.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi treebeard,



Beak/Nares image is too vague for me to tell very well whether this would be Pox, Canker, or something else.


Try again? Close, better focus, better light? ( Grab a Table Lamp and hold it close).


I would say flush Wounds again tonight, do you have a thin Catheter or thin Lavage Needle to insert as far as possible into the Punctures? In order to really flush well, from the bottom out?


After which, make a small amount of a solution using the Furizone with Saline, and flush with that just enough to slightly overflow the punctures, then light Polysporin topically...and that ought to do it for that, with just a light repeat of the Polysporin only, maybe each day, and the punctures will heal very fast then.


Punctures from large Eye Teeth will have a very different characteristic than Punctures from Pellet Guns or Air Rifles.


Punctures/perforations from 'BB's ( being Spheres, ) can resemble Dog Eye Tooth Punctures/perforations though, or vice versa...so do look closely to make sure no Pellet ( holes as if made by a Paper Hole-Punch ) or possible 'BB"s ( you could probe for those and they would not be deep usually, and they may carry debris in with them, which Eye Teeth do not tend to do).


Light 'ACV-Water' would be good for his Drinking Water ( say, 2-1/2 Tablespoons of - ideally, 'Raw', Organic - Apple Cider Vinegar, to a Gallon of good Water.


How many poops so far?



Granted, with his Leg, you kinda have to have him on rumpled bunched soft Cloths, but, we want to see good poops coming through , or, whatever kind of poops they are, we want to see his digestive System is working, and or the trend, being one of increasing poop numbers being made, and quality of Urates.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the great info! I'll flush and treat his wounds short while. He pooped about a dozen times today. Every time he poops, he makes a fuss to try and get away from it (and I push the clump out from under him). 

I'll try and get a better picture tomorrow of the growth in natural light, and I'll let you know if I find any debris in or around the wound that would signal a pellet gun.

Thanks again. Updates to come soon


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Since you will have to be fussing with this lovely gentle Pigeon for a while, you may as well do some social comfort things with him.


Have him in your left hand, Palm 'up' so you are supporting his Body well, with his Legs dangling down, between your fingers.

In fact, any time you pick him up, do so in that way, and do it slowly, hand arriving from down low, feet level, and softly going under him as need be, to do the lift. Hand from this rear so he is facing right once lifted and held.

Once held in this way, if walking across a room or whatever, right hand goes softly onto his Back and shoulder area.

If he gets fidgety, right Hand can softly 'cup' over his Head instead...and that will quiet his fussing.

Have a Towel folded and layed over your Lap, you sitting...and hold him this way, Legs dangling, in your left Palm, so he is in a normal Pigeon pose, holding him in this way, just above your left thigh, as you sit...elevate your right leg, so the thigh is higher.

On your right Thigh, have a small Tea cup or other little deepish Bowl of Seeds, right in front of his Beak so he can peck...and, you gently, slowly, pretend 'peck' with a crook'd index finger, and, get him pecking with you, so you are both pecking, and, in effect, sharing the Seeds.


Talk with him about things, his injuries, your scene, and so on...plain english, about what you brought him home for, and what lays ahead.


This will add to his sense of assurance and comfort, showing you are friendly when it comes to sharing Food, friendly with discourse, in terms he will understand and appreciate.


Obviously he has been through a pretty rough time!


If it is even slightly chilly there at night, maybe a Heating Pad under part of his cloths ( so he can be on or off that area at his discretion ) would be nice.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Treebeard, thanks for helping this little guy out.

The Tylosin you gave him is not a first choice antibiotic for predation wounds, a number of strains of Pasteurella are resistant to it. In the meds you mention you do have on hand, you do have have a first choice antibiotic for these kind of wounds and that is the Clavamox, give 125mg/kg q12h (twice a day). If you have it in pill form and need a hand making it into a suspension, to give orally, I can assist you with that (you will need a 1cc syringe, the kind without a needle attached as well).

Phil is very good with the issues at hand, but what caught my eye was the lesion at the side of his mouth. It looks like necrotic tissue from a possible canker infection, you will need a drug called Metronidazole to treat this, if he is infected ASAP. Please post up some good, clear close photos of that side of his beak and have a look into him mouth to see if he has any yellowish/cheesy growths. You can start with these tropical fish stores in your area, ask for Fish-Zole or by its drug name, Metronidazole.

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&r...+Fish&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Good luck with him,


Karyn


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Karyn, I'll make a suspension of the Clavamox then and give it to him right away. I'll also call the fish stores to see if any one has Fish-Zole. Once my partner gets home, I'll take some better pictures of the side of his face and look into his mouth.

Should I rub some chlorohexidine solution with a q-tip over the area that seems to be necrotic?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi treebeard,



Good...go with the Clavamox.


We need to know some of the things asked for or asked about, but not answered -


- Good, close up, in focus image of the Beak lesion/bump.


- Have you inspected his Mouth, Throat, inside 'roof' of his Mouth? And..?


Any Farm & Feed Stores you can get to? ( prospective question )


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good. Are you confident with making a suspension?.... just asking to make sure we get the meds right. With the mouth area, if it's canker with secondary bacterial issues, the Clavamox with deal with the soft tissue/bone issues (still will need the Metronidazole to treat the canker part of things). You could use a bit of Chlorhexidine solution, they are usually a 2% concentration, I would dilute it down to a 1:3 (1 part Chlorhexidine to 3 parts water) so you have a .05% solution, since it's in the mouth area.

Karyn


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I just checked inside the pidgey's mouth- waited for my partner to get home so he could hold the pigeon. The roof of his mouth and his throat seem normal, but his has 3 small yellow bumps on his tongue (he kept moving his tongue way back into his mouth, it was hard to see), could these be a canker? I can't find images of bumps on a tongue.

Apologies for not having a better image of his beak/nare, the camera battery died and is charging. My cell phone doesn't do detailed images (I tried). 

I called just about every fish store in the area and no one carries Metronizadole. One store in Castro Valley carried every fish antibiotic but this one. There is however an internet pet pharmacy in the next town that carries it (fish zole). They don't have a store front and will only sell it to you by mail. So if I ordered it today or Sunday would be here on Tuesday. 

Last night he had a couple of peas and he preened this morning for a couple of seconds. 

He doesn't mind drinking the Clavamox from the syringe either. I did some calculations for the suspension (pigeon weighs about 11 oz on the meat scale). Clavamox is 250 mg tablets. Weight of the pigeon in Kg is 0.3123, then I halved it because the medication is double of 125 mg and got 0.156. I crushed up one 250 mg and mixed with with about 15.5 cc of water. Each dose the pigeon gets 1 cc. I hope this is correct. 

Total poop count today so far is 7. He loves millet and sunflower seeds. He tosses out the milo.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a sort of 'slit', which has a sort of fine 'comb' along the sides, which we find in the roof of the Mouth.


Look again, and, also, under a strong light, try and look literally in to the slit which is somewhat obscured by the fine 'comb'.
we want to make sure there is no suggestion of anything amiss 'in' the inner slit itself, in there, where this area communicates to the Sinus proper.


What else can you say about the bumps-on-tongue?


Can you draw a sketch, keeping things in proportion, and, post an image of the sketch?


Any mucous to be seen? 'Strings' of Saliva?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Treebeard, thanks for putting up you calculations, they are partly right, but we will need to make some adjustments on the amounts because they are off some. The onces to gram calculation is correct, 11oz is going to be about 312 grams. If you take a 250mg pill and dissolve it in 15.5 cc of water you will end up with a suspension (many meds don't suspend well in plain water) of 16.12mg/mL or a 1.61% solution (250 divided by 15.5 = 16.13). This means he is getting a little over 16mg of Clavamox for every 1cc you give him. As mentioned earlier, the dosing calls for 125mg/kg q12h, which means he needs to get 12.5mg of Clavamox for every 100 grams of body weight every 12 hours, so for 312 grams of body weight, this little guys needs to get 39mg of Clavamox q12h.

To get him to the proper dose he needs to get roughly 23mg more of the Clavamox for his first dose and then 39mg every 12 hours after. Therefore he needs to get 1.4cc more of the suspension you've made up.

Most times I recommend something like a 30/70 mix of water and syrup to make a suspension to help hold the med in solution better, and 500mg of a med into 10mL of suspending liquid, but just make sure you shake the heck out of the med before you draw a dose, do this quickly, and keep it in the refrigerator between use.

Sounds like we may be dealing with canker, and with the stage it is at, I sure hate to wait 3 more days before initiating treatment, as this is really important to help him not have further destruction of the beak/mouth area. Maybe try another Google search, doing a little wider area for stores within driving distance, I know someone must have some somewhere in your area, make sure you ask for it under Metronidazole, Hex-A-Mit or Fishzole (all the same med).

http://www.mopsdirect.us/metronidazole-p-1503.html
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=746
http://www.allivet.com/Fish-Zole-p/26812.htm

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't see any bumps on the inner comb using a bright light. Here's a sketch how his mouth and tongue look, sorry for the craptastic MS paint, again, camera is charging. 

The bumps on the tongue are smaller than what I drew in the picture. Thanks for the corrections Karyn, I will adjust the amount I give him accordingly. PS, not mucous strings.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

No problem, don't forget the photos of the side beak/mouth area and try your best for the Metronidazole.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

These might be what are sometimes called 'Salivary Stones' - tiny adhering 'stone-like' bits.


These are sometimes thought to be a kind of 'placque', built up from Bacterial colonies making mineral or other excretions, or productions.


Canker would not tend to produce anything like this.


Possibly, a topical application TO the tiny 'stones' themselves, of a particular solution of medicines, could bring about their dissolution.

Is there a Farm and Feed Store within driving distance to you?



Phil
Lv


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Is there a Farm and Feed Store within driving distance to you?


There are 3. Two of which are pretty good in terms of selection but a decent 24 miles away (it doesn't seem like much, but in heavy traffic that can take 2 hours). One is not far away (in Hayward), but has limited slections. Neither any of those have Metronidazole. Sam's downtown feed in downtown San Jose seems to carry the most for birds.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Treebeard...do you want to try rehabbing the pigeon yourself, or turning it over to someone who will ? I do believe Montclair Vet Hospital in Oakland will treat pigeons and NOT put them down if you explicitly indicate this. Do NOT take him/her to ANY wildlife rehab facility...or he/she will be a goner in a NY minute.

Bay Area Bird Hospital in SF will also, although I believe Montclair is cheaper and if they deem that they can rehab the pigeon...may even be free of charge.

You do want to confirm this with them first, however.

The thing here is...the antibiotics and all are great for staving off infection and getting rid of possible canker....but...it sounds like he/she has musculo-skeletal injuries....and those sorta injuries require a professional vet to really ascertain what's going on. You can give supportive care and meds, but it will only help so much. I have gotten good at typical pigeon maladies and such...BUT I never mess with breaks, fractures, limb injuries....it's straight to the bird vet...because that sorta stuff is really not a layman's territory (not even a well-meaning, bird-loving layman).

Now, with that said..I don't believe ANY Animal Care places have avian vets available of Saturday afteroon thru Sunday night...so you gotta keep this one going until Monday.
Treebeard...if you guys wanna make a trip to SF in the next day, I have all of the meds you'd need. You can PM me.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaye, although not well shown, from what I can see out the beak/mouth area in the one photo, not sure most places would not just put this guy down, as the canker (if this is what is being observed) I believe is going to end up effecting his mandible and/or maxilla and may impact considerations for rehabbing. Better pics will help with this, thanks for the offer to help with meds.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

treebeard said:


> There are 3. Two of which are pretty good in terms of selection but a decent 24 miles away (it doesn't seem like much, but in heavy traffic that can take 2 hours). One is not far away (in Hayward), but has limited slections. Neither any of those have Metronidazole. Sam's downtown feed in downtown San Jose seems to carry the most for birds.




No...I know they would not have Metronidazole or other anti-Protozoans.


They will have 'DMSO', which, if this is Canker on the Beak, the 'DMSO' would be very useful to have.


It may even be useful for Pox, if combined with a Silver suspension or other antiviral compound chemical such as Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

*Where are you?*

I am in the East Bay, and I have some Spartrix (which treats canker) that I can give you right away. You also might want to message Feral Pigeon on this board, who is local and an excellent rehabber. 

Montclair is a very good place for pigeons -- Dr. Lin is their avian vet, and she is very good. They generally don't put pigeons down... in fact, I have one that I got from them, when they needed to place it. They certainly won't put it down if you simply take it in for a visit.. though they will be honest if they think that is the only course of action.

I agree that a vet visit is probably a good idea with all the injuries... I am no good with setting broken bones, but FeralPigeon might be willing to give it a go... I don't know.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

You could probably get this overnight shipped from Amazon, as well: 

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Zole-Metronidazole-250-Tabs/dp/B0002YFA0E


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Are there any Broken Bones?


Waiting for the images of the Beak...


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> No...I know they would not have Metronidazole or other anti-Protozoans.
> 
> 
> They will have 'DMSO', which, if this is Canker on the Beak, the 'DMSO' would be very useful to have.
> ...


Oh hey, I do have DMSO and some silver antibiotic too. That could tie him over until I get some canker medication?

I'll try pming Feral and going from there and try to get some better pictures of the beak when the camera is charged. I do want to try to rehab the pigeon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

treebeard said:


> Oh hey, I do have DMSO and some silver antibiotic too. That could tie him over until I get some canker medication?
> 
> I'll try pming Feral and going from there and try to get some better pictures of the beak when the camera is charged.




No...


"If" this is Canker there causing the protuberance on the Beak...then...Metronidazole/Carnidazole/Ronidazole, and or all the various 'zoles' you can get, if combined, in a stout solution in Water, to which 'DSMO' is added...the Solution could be used to daub into the inside and outside of the Beak, and the 'DSMO' will help carry the ingredients of the Solution into the effected Tissues...since, oral systemics will not reach this kind of infection very well.



"If"...this is not Canker, but, is 'Pox'...then...a solution of any of various antiviral things, could be made, to which 'DSMO' would be or could be added, to help carry the ingredients of the Solution, into the tissues.



Waiting for images...


Are his Nostrils clear, as far in as you can see, anyway?


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> No...
> 
> 
> "If" this is Canker there causing the protuberance on the Beak...then...Metronidazole/Carnidazole/Ronidazole, and or all the various 'zoles' you can get, if combined, in a stout solution in Water, to which 'DSMO' is added...the Solution could be used to daub into the inside and outside of the Beak, and the 'DSMO' will help carry the ingredients of the Solution into the effected Tissues...since, oral systemics will not reach this kind of infection very well.
> ...



Ahh, ok, that makes more sense. The nostril without the growth is very clear, the growth sort of covers up his other nostril.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Canker is a version of Trichomonal illness...these are Protozoans.


Pox is Viral.


If he has Canker in his Sinuses, or, in the sub-Keritinaceous layers of is Beak, then it would require more deferential/particular treatment than if it were internal or esophagul.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Send me a private message if you want me to get the spartrix to you -- I will be out and about tomorrow, and could meet you somewhere. It is a pill... you give it internally for canker. It can't hurt, though it may not be the solution to your bird's problem... that thing looks a bit like pox to me, from what I can tell from the photo.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That looks like a whompin' big pox growth to me .. if this poor bird has pox, canker, wounds, and possibly broken bones, then my heart goes out to the bird and the caretaker.

The others responding here have spent more time looking at the pictures and the posts, so I will leave it to their good judgment.

Terry


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

*update!*

An update on the pigeon, in case any of you were curious if he made it or not/

Pigeon is alive and getting stronger by the day! His beak growth came off a few days ago, here are pictures of the growth when he itched it and it fell off (the white stuff was in his sinus cavity. The rest is hard like a horn: 











A picture of the side of his face where the growth was:











I made a small hole in his growth (he didn't feel any discomfort) and flushed it out every day with an ACV/water solution. The growth got smaller each day and then I walked in there a few evenings ago and saw that it fell off. 

After splinting his right foot that was knuckled up is doing great, and now there's a splint on his left foot (which has a couple of broken bones that I set). He used to drag his left leg behind him and would not move it:



















He's been walking now for almost a week. His wounds are all healed. He can't fly yet, just able to lift an inch or two off the ground. I'm happy he's on his way to recovery (since he was on death's door when found).


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Treebeard, thanks for checking in and for the positive update. Seems like you are bringing this little guy back from a bad place. With his flying, do both wings have good rotation, or does it seem he favors one wing? Your doing a good job.

Karyn


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Karyn, both wings have good, full rotation when he flaps. He can even stretch both wings normally and does so several times a day. When he lays down on his keel, the right wing sits different than the left wing, it comes up pretty high.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi treebeard,



Wow! 


Good going!


The 'ACV-Water' I had mentioned, was for his drinking, for his upper GI mostly, not for irrigating a wound or mysterious or possibly Viral based growth, but, aside from that, I guess it somehow did the trick! Or it helped anyway! Very interesting...


He may be laying down in an unusual way because of his Leg/Foot, even if both Wings are fine.


Images of some fresh poops?



Best wishes you two!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh my god!!! I just read this thread, I'm really surprise that he made it!!!! you are an angel for this poor guy, I'm so happy about the recovery, you save his life!!! well done!!

Ivette


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Phil, originally, I was using the ACV water for drinking as intended. He hated the stuff, and I didn't have any honey on hand at the time. So I started dripping it onto his growth and it would sort of run into his beak and he would swallow out of force of habit. After 2 days of that (he was refusing to drink on his own still but eating fine), the growth started getting softer in the area the AVC was running down. I was able to make a small hole to investigate what was inside, saw some old dead tissue and that soft white stuff further in (which I wasn't able to get to). Then I got the idea to irrigate the growth.

He had little adventure today (fresh splint) and is pretty tuckered out. I'll post some fresh poop pics next time he's out (after a day of full rest).

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! I'm going to be moving next month into a new house where I'll have space to build a little aviary and hopefully be getting adopted 2 pigeon friends for this guy.

P.S. He's starting to learn his name (or at least I'd like to think he is). If you call "Pigeon", he'll squeak in response.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Interesting!


We may all bear this in mind as another possible use of the famous 'ACV-Water'..!


even simple Acidification is anti-Bacterial and or anti-Viral, so...makes sense.



Images of some fresh poops?



Phil
Lv


----------

